# Er ist für mich ein ganz besonderer Mensch



## Narzis

Hallo!
Mich interessiert gerne, gibt es in diesem Satz ein Adjektiv mit fester Präposition:

Er ist für mich ein ganz besonderer Mensch.

Danke


----------



## Kajjo

Nein, da erkenne ich kein "Adjektiv mit Präposition".

"Für mich" ist nicht abhängig von "besonderer" und andere Adjektive gibt es hier ja nicht.

Hier ist eine Liste typischer "Adjektive mit Präpositionen":

Liste Adjektive mit Präpositionen - mein-deutschbuch.de

Beispiele:

_verrückt nach
verliebt in
unzufrieden mit
überzeugt von_


----------



## Demiurg

"für mich" relativiert quasi die Aussage

_Er ist ein ganz besonderer Mensch._

Es ist auch frei im Satz verschiebbar:

_Für mich ist er ein ganz besonderer Mensch.
Er ist für mich ein ganz besonderer Mensch.
Er ist ein ganz besonderer Mensch für mich._


----------



## Narzis

Vielen Dank, kann man Adjektive mit fester Präposition nicht so verschieben?


----------



## Maformatiker

Das hängt von der Verwendung ab. In prädikativer Verwendung kann man das auch so verschieben, sodass man sie nicht daran erkennen kann.

_Der Mensch ist für mich ganz besonders / Der Mensch ist ganz besonders für mich / Für mich ist der Mensch ganz besonders.
Der Mensch ist in mich verliebt / Der Mensch ist verliebt in mich / In mich ist der Mensch verliebt._

In attributiver Verwendung wie in deinem Beispiel ist so eine Verschiebung bei Adjektiven mit fester Präposition nicht möglich. Der Teil mit der Präposition muss direkt vor dem Adjektiv kommen

_Das ist die in mich verliebte Frau. 
In mich ist das die verliebte Frau. 
Das ist in mich die verliebte Frau. 
Das ist die verliebte Frau in mich. _


----------



## Hutschi

Narzis said:


> Vielen Dank, kann man Adjektive mit fester Präposition nicht so verschieben?



Hallo, Narzis, kannst Du bitte ein Beispiel geben? Wie meinst Du die Frage?

Was für Adjektive meinst Du?

*Er ist für mich ein ganz besonderer Mensch*
Das einzige Adjektiv  ist "besonderer", es hat keine Präposition. (Kajjo, #2)
"Ganz" ist keine Präposition. Im Duden wird es als Adjektiv eingeordnet. ganz

_*Überlappt mit Maformatiker.*_
"Für mich" ist aber keine Präposition mit Adjektiv.


----------



## Hutschi

Maformatiker said:


> Das ist die in mich verliebte Frau.


"In" bezieht sich auf das Pornomen "mich", nicht auf deas Adjektiv "verliebt".

---
Liste Adjektive mit Präpositionen - mein-deutschbuch.de

"In mich" ist eine Präpositionalergänzung, keine Präposition.

Ich denke, das ist etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Narzis

Ja, ich habe in Helbig/Buscha gefunden, dass Präpositionalobjekte vor oder nach dem Prädikativ stehen, wie z.B.:
Er ist an dem Unfall schuld/ schuld an dem Unfall.
Bei der Nachstellung handelt es sich um die Ausrahmung des Satzglieder.

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir der Satz auch so ganz gut klingelt:
An dem Unfall ist er schuld.

Was können Sie dazu sagen?


----------



## Maformatiker

Hutschi said:


> "In mich" ist eine Präpositionalergänzung, keine Präposition.


Natürlich ist "in mich" keine Präposition, sondern "in" ist die Präposition. Diese Präposition wird durch das Adjektiv "verliebt" determiniert, so wie auch viele Verben eine bestimmte Präposition benötigen. Ich denke, dass solche Adjektive gemeint sind. Was sonst sollte ein Adjektiv mit Präposition sein?

Ich wollte anhand der Beispiele verdeutlichen, dass "besonders für jdn." anders funktioniert als "verliebt in jdn.". Das "für mich" ist unabhängiger von dem besonders als das "in mich" von verliebt.


----------



## Maformatiker

Narzis said:


> An dem Unfall ist er schuld.


Ich denke, dass das grammatikalisch korrekt ist, so wie mein Beispiel "In mich ist der Mensch verliebt." In beiden Fällen ist das zwar die seltenste Satzreihenfolge, aber sie kann meines Erachtens verwendet werden, wenn man das Präpositionalobjekt betonen will.

Bsp. Er konnte zwar nichts dafür, dass Schaulustige später den Weg für die Rettungskräfte versperrten, aber _an dem Unfall_ war er schuld.


----------



## Hutschi

Maformatiker said:


> Ich denke, dass solche Adjektive gemeint sind. Was sonst sollte ein Adjektiv mit Präposition sein?


Ich weiß es nicht, deshalb habe ich in #6 nachgefragt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich weiß es nicht, deshalb habe ich in #6 nachgefragt.


Siehe #2: der Link und ein paar Beispiele von mir. Eigentlich war das von vornherein geklärt.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich als Muttersprachler über das Konzept "Adjektiv mit Präposition" auch noch nicht so nachgedacht hatte, aber es scheint bei Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache nützlich zu sein. Man findet dazu genug Erläuterungen.

Das Besondere ist, dass hier die Präposition nicht von einem Vollverbs regiert wird oder Teil eines Präpositionalobjekts oder Adverbials ist, sondern die Präposition einzig durch das Adjektiv vorgegeben wird. Es gibt erstaunlich viele Adjektive, die das machen (siehe verlinkte Liste in #2).

Ich würde es vielleicht alternativ als Prädikativ aus "sein + Adjektiv + Präposition" interpretieren und dann wäre die Präposition wieder vom Verb regiert. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt die Besonderheit, dass das Adjektiv die Präposition bestimmt.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Ich hatte dort nachgesehen, aber kein Beispiel für Adjektiv mit Präposition gefunden. Ich kannte auch das Konzept nicht.
Es ist also tatsächlich eine Besonderheit von "Deutsch als Fremdsprache".


Kajjo said:


> dass das Adjektiv die Präposition bestimmt.


Das ist der wesentliche Teil, warum ich es nicht verstanden hatte.



Kajjo said:


> verrückt nach
> verliebt in
> unzufrieden mit
> überzeugt von


Hier hatte ich es als Partizipien aufgefasst. (*edit*: unzufrieden ist kein Partizip, siehe #14)

Aber es geht auch mit Adjektiven, die keine Partizipien sind.
rot mit Blau
langsam mit Ausnahmen

---
*Edit: *Zusatz:
Den Beispielen entspricht: Das ist rot mit blau. Das ist blau in blau.

Wie ist es bei: Ich verwechsle rot mit blau. ?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hier hatte ich es als Partizipien aufgefasst.


"Unzufrieden mit" ist kein Partizip. Die anderen sind verwechselbar, leider. Das war eine suboptimale Auswahl von mir. Bessere Beispiele, die keine Partizipien sein können:

_abhängig von
ärgerlich auf
böse auf
fertig mit
froh über_



Hutschi said:


> Rot mit Blau


Das funktioniert nicht. Vielleicht:

_rot vor (Ärger/Scham)_

Das Adjektiv muss die Präposition schon regieren und eine feste Wendung bilden.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> "Unzufrieden mit" ist kein Partizip.




Danke.


----------



## Hutschi

Würde "blau in blau" funktionieren? Das ist eine feste Wendung und das Adjektiv regiert die Präposition.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Würde "blau in blau" funktionieren? Das ist eine feste Wendung und das Adjektiv regiert die Präposition.


Hm, eher nicht.

"Blau in blau" ist eine feste Wendung, aber "blau in" ist keine Adjektiv-Präposition-Kombination, die man auch anders verwenden kann.


----------



## Narzis

Ich weiß eigentlich nicht,  worüber Sie schreiben, könnten Die das bitte vielleicht einfacher erklären?


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Narzis,

ich kannte die grammatische Form so nicht und fragte deshalb nach.
Ich gebe eine kurze Zusammenfassung. (Der wesentliche Inhalt ist von Kajjo.)
Das Wesentliche steht in Kajjo #2. und in #12

#12: (Fette Markierung von mir


Kajjo said:


> Das Besondere ist, dass hier die Präposition nicht von einem Vollverbs regiert wird oder Teil eines Präpositionalobjekts oder Adverbials ist, sondern *die Präposition einzig durch das Adjektiv vorgegeben wird.* Es gibt erstaunlich viele Adjektive, die das machen (siehe verlinkte Liste in #2).


...


Kajjo said:


> Ich würde es vielleicht *alternativ als Prädikativ aus "sein + Adjektiv + Präposition" *interpretieren und dann wäre die Präposition wieder vom Verb regiert. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt die Besonderheit, dass* das Adjektiv die Präposition bestimmt.*


(Ich auch.)

Weitere Beispiele von Kajjo:



Kajjo said:


> abhängig von
> ärgerlich auf
> böse auf
> fertig mit
> froh über


Sie ist böse auf mich.



Kajjo said:


> rot vor (Ärger/Scham)


Er ist rot vor Ärger.


----------



## Narzis

Vielen Dank. Wie ich schon hier sehe (in der Liste), ist es nicht nur die Vor- und Nachstellung möglich, sondern auch die Erstposition. Oder?


----------



## Kajjo

Narzis said:


> Vielen Dank. Wie ich schon hier sehe (in der Liste), ist es nicht nur die Vor- und Nachstellung möglich, sondern auch die Erstposition. Oder?


Adjektiv+Präposition als Prädikativ ist wie jedes Satzglied frei verschiebbar im Satz.

Adjektiv+Präposition als Attribut muss zusammen mit dem Bezugswort stehen (vgl. #5).


----------



## Hutschi

Narzis said:


> Erstposition


Ja, die ist möglich.

*Rot vor Ärger* ist er. Er ist* rot vor Ärger.*

Auch Umklammerung ist möglich:

*Vor Ärger* ist er* rot.  *

Es ist Verwendung als Prädikat.

---
Überkreuzt mit Kajjo.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Adjektiv+Präposition als Attribut muss zusammen mit dem Bezugswort stehen (vgl. #5).



Zusammen mit dem Bezugswort ist die ganze Gruppe verschiebbar.

Der vor Ärger rote Mann steht vor der Ampel.
Vor der Ampel steht der vor Ärger rote Mann.

aus #5:
_Das ist die in mich verliebte Frau. 
Die in mich verliebte Frau ist das. (nicht sehr idiomatisch, es wird selten verwendet, wenn überhaupt.
Das liegt nicht an der Wortgruppe mit Adjektiv, sondern an der Stellung von "das".)

Aber:
Alina ist die in mich verliebte Frau.
Die in mich verliebte Frau ist Alina._


----------



## Narzis

Danke Ihnen.


----------

